# [Dec 1, 2012] East Bay Anarchist Bookfair (Oakland, CA)



## Alex the Weaver (Nov 14, 2012)

On Ohlone land, on December 1st of 2012 we will be hosting our first annual East Bay Anarchist Bookfair: Conversations & Books event. We want to talk about big things (like changing the world) and small things (like books). Join Us from 10 am - 8 pm on December 1st at the Humanist Hall for this free event!


----------



## zephyrmothafucka (Nov 15, 2012)

If your in oakland that day you should swing by a place called the burnt ramen in richmond.
theres 5 band for 5 bux metal/punk show at 7 pm, 111 espee avenue, richmond


----------

